# Control para pirotecnia



## GILCARBR (Abr 20, 2009)

saludos amigos como estan, pido disculpas por si este mensaje no va aqui pero bueno... mi pregunta es si alguien me puede ayudar a crear un control para pirotecnia o mejor dicho para prender luces o cohetes.
los he visto en los escenarios y eventos de grupos o bandas. tambien en fiestas de bodas o xv años.
son unas tipo cajitas donde ponen luces o cohetes y que estas al accionar un boton prenden juntas, hacerlo con cable es halgo facil pero una vez vi que estos los prendian a control remoto o halgo parecido usando alarmas de motos pero la verdad no se como lo harian.
ojala alguien me pueda ayudar en esto, tengo un amigo que se dedica a rentar luz y sonido y me pidio este tipo de cosas para asi tener una mejor presentacion.
de antemano les agradesco por todo la ayuda que me puedan ofrecer.
aqui les dejo unas fotos de lo que quiero.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2009)

oye... tu proyecto suena muy interesante..... aunque el problema que le veo no es convertirlo a RF.... es como detonar la polvora.... Si es por chispa podria servir un circuito elevador de voltaje conectado a una bateria..... ya tienes algun detonador electronico o normalmente como los enciendes?

En cuanto al RF la complejidad depende de como quieres encender la pirotecnia... si son todas al mismo tiempo un simple control remoto FM puede servir... pero si necesitas secuencias hay que meter micros con direcciones individuales...


----------



## GILCARBR (Abr 20, 2009)

saludos chico3001 gracias por responder, te cuento que yo lo que tengo son 4 cajitas en la que derive 1 tierra y 2 corrientes que en si serian como 2 canales, cada cajita tiene para 4 luces que se activan de 2 ala vez o de una como tu quieras. te anexo una imagen para que entiendas.
hasta aqui esta todo bien y me funcionan de mjaravilla pero lo que quisiera yo es activarlas mediante un control o halgo parecido.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 20, 2009)

"oye... tu proyecto suena muy interesante..... aunque el problema que le veo no es convertirlo a RF.... es como detonar la polvora.... Si es por chispa podria servir un circuito elevador de voltaje conectado a una bateria..... ya tienes algun detonador electronico o normalmente como los enciendes?"
No hace falta elevar la tension ni nada, para eso estan los "ignitores":
www.ictisp.com/~cortijos/TUTORIALES/ignitores.pdf

"En cuanto al RF la complejidad depende de como quieres encender la pirotecnia... si son todas al mismo tiempo un simple control remoto FM puede servir..."
O se puede usar un C.R de alarma de 4 canales, incluso se podrian hacer algunas modificaciones para conseguir mas canales...

"pero si necesitas secuencias hay que meter micros con direcciones individuales..."
Hay gente que le tiene miedo a los micros... igual acà existen alternativas mas faciles, como el HT12 o circuitos similares.

"hasta aqui esta todo bien y me funcionan de maravilla pero lo que quisiera yo es activarlas mediante un control o algo parecido."
Basicamente lo que tenes es un sistema de dos canales... al cual se le podria agregar un receptor inalambrico de los que se usan para alarmas de auto(mas que nada por el alcance que tienen).
Estaria bueno que subas algunas fotos del controlador que tenes.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

hola, estaba leyendo y justo iba a poner lo que puso fernando .
eso de los ignitores, yo una vez que fui a comprar una tontera en CIENFUEGOS (aqui en argentina) vi que vendian eso de ignitores, tambien tenian una caja para el control de los disparos, como gran cosa .........y solo era una caja grande con pulsadores.
nada de electronica ni nada.

solo llavecitas y pulsdores y le das a mano desde el sillon.


----------



## GILCARBR (Abr 20, 2009)

pues como les decia el control que uso es sencillo, son dos botones rojo y verde al apretar prenden las luces quetenga conectados en esa linea, e igualmente con el otro boton.
este es el control que uso


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 20, 2009)

Basicamente es eso: una caja con un par de pilas (o transformador, baterias recargables, etc), y un led con una resistencia en serie para indicar que hay continuidad en el circuito del ignitor


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 10, 2009)

che fernando.. sos ingnitores donde se consiguen?? porque dudo que se consigan en cualquier casa de electronica..

saludos!!


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 25, 2009)

buenas!!
estbe mirando este video y me surgio una duda muy buena...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0KvS1otHIo&feature=player_embedded

como se hace para prenser fuego esa resistencia sola? (al principio, no cuando tiene la polvora)

tenia ganas de hacerlo pero no entendí bien como lo hace... usa 220v? no creo...


saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2009)

un picaron el chango ese !!!!!!!!!!!!!

mira, si seguis las leyes de (no se quien invento la de P = I* V) 
bueno, esa y la de ohm lo tenes todo resuelto.

si tenes 220v y usas como se ve ahi una R de 1/4W entonces con meterle por ejemplo 4w ya creo que la haces gritar:

P=v*i = V * V/R 
entoncs 
R = V*V / 4w

asi calcular el valor de la R . para que se caliente .
proba con distintas potencias

y con distintos valores de V.

en el video el loco ese vio que al mouse le llegan 5v asi que habra hecho :
5*5 = 25 
25/4 = 6 ohms.

aunque eso es casi 1 A ........no se si el puerto usb lo entrega.

bueno, seria probar, y por lo que vi usa polvora.


hace asi: 
deja el mouse de el ex-amigo desconectado, entonces supongo que cuando llega el amigo , prende la PC y ve que el mouse no anda .
lo enchua al puerto usb y al ratito entra a salir humo y se asusta.

habria que regalarle a ese un video de Happy Tree Friends -


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 25, 2009)

ok gracias fernandob... pero como ago para encender la resistencia? simplemente positivo y negativo en sus terminales? porque asi ago un cortocircuito no?... puedo encenderla con una bateria de 9v la resistencia de 6ohm tal cual me dijiste?

saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

Te recomiendo que antes de incendiar nada estudies un poco de electrónica básica.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 25, 2009)

electrodan a que te refieres exactamente?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

Que era la placa miniatura con el IC de 8 patas??? Un elevador de voltaje???.

Por que no puso el cohete completo con la mecha apuntando hacia la R. Si se pone al rojo vivo si se prende y seria mas divertido!!!
Me recuerda a lo que les pasaba a los hackers cuando apretaban Control+Alt+Supr y explotaban con su PC en Duro de matar 4.0

Saludos!!!


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 25, 2009)

jaja...
che tacatomon.. mire bien el video con detalles... y termine deduciendo que el IC es un 555... porque? es de 8 pines(obiamente), tiene 2 resistencias y un capacitor electrolito clasicos de su red de tiempo... y ademas que en la demostracion... cuando de clikea el mouse... no se dispara directo... sino que tarda un tiempo( en este caso el 555 ta como temporizador) ademas que el clic solo no hace llegar corriente suficiente 8en sentido de tiempo) para hacer prender la resistencia...

saludos!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 25, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> ...termine deduciendo que el IC es un 555... porque? es de 8 pines(obiamente), tiene 2 resistencias y un capacitor electrolito clasicos de su red de tiempo... y ademas que en la demostracion... cuando de clikea el mouse... no se dispara directo... sino que tarda un tiempo( en este caso el 555 ta como temporizador) ademas que el clic solo no hace llegar corriente suficiente 8en sentido de tiempo) para hacer prender la resistencia...
> 
> saludos!


 
Pero también tiene un relevador. es lo que hace que se conecte la resistencia a los 5v del puerto usb. Recuerden que tiene mucho amperaje, de otro modo como podría manipular un puerto usb a un disco duro externo. Me parece que son más de 3 amperios. Bueno el caso es que la resistencia se ve que tiene un color amarillo, un rojo y un negro esto es 4.2ohms si no me eqivoco.

Click.. y pumm! Jajajaja...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2009)

ahora mire bien, si ,hizo una plaqueta (realmente al pedo...si que tienen ganas de hacer placas al dope) .

con lo de la R. sola alcanza.
le sueltan la conexion y cuando el ex-amigo va a conectarla ahi comienza el asunto .

y lo de que pones que como tiene 8 patas = 555

creo que tienes que salir a pasear un poco , hay un mundo alla afuera de 8 patas .


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Usa el 555 para que el relé quede pegado suficiente tiempo al apretar el botón. Si no, habría que mantener apretado el botón un rato y eso no siempre pasa.

Un puerto USB no da más que 500mA (y muchas veces, menos), así que la resistencia necesita un rato para calentarse y encender el asunto...
De todas formas, se me ocurre que hay maneras más simples (e igual de inútiles) de hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 26, 2009)

osea... recopilando todo.. el circuito quedaría asi tal cual está?

diganmen que modificacion debo hacerle...

saludos!

PD: acoplo el esquematico y el archivo en Livewire.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Si lo querés hacer así...

Esto es más simple, tonto, básico y no incluye ninguna sofisticación.
A fin de cuentas, después de que hacer humo, ¿cuánto puede durar enchufado? o ¿cuánto puede durar la compu prendida?

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 26, 2009)

gracias cacho.. igual el tema de este encendido no lo voy a utilizar de la madera en la que se muestra en el video... sino como un ignitor de polvora para los cohetes de año nuevo y navidad... para hacerlos mas seguros y mas divertidos... por el tema de su armado...

si alguien tiene algun dato importante o una modificacion para hacerle... avisen pleace..

un saludo!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 26, 2009)

El circuito de chacho esta muy bien.

Creo que es mas simple y facil de montar. De cualquier forma yo no haría eso, se me hace algo cruel!!

Si le pones polvora, ten mucho cuidado de que no este muy apretado el paquete explosivo, de lo contrario explotará con mucha fuerza y podrías dañar la mano de la victima.

Click..


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 26, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> de lo contrario explotará con mucha fuerza y podrías dañar la mano de la victima.


 
que entendiste:shock si dije que no lo iva a utilizar para lo que demuestra el video... lo voy a utilizar como metodo de encendido de polvora para los cohetes de polvora tales como cañitas voladoras y fuegos artificiales pequeños... cohetes que se venden (en mi pais, argentina) en fiestas como navidad y año nuevo, para que la gente los encienda... el problema es que la gente tenia que encenderlos manualmente con un encendedor exponiendose al peligro... y luego alejarse rapidamente antes de que se accionara el cohete... yo con esto quiero trazar un cableado en tre yo (con un control) y el cohete con la resistencia... asi de esta manera nos se corre peligro...

que les parece mi idea?

un saludo!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> ...el problema es que la gente tenia que encenderlos manualmente con un encendedor exponiendose al peligro... y luego alejarse rapidamente antes de que se accionara el cohete... yo con esto quiero trazar un cableado en tre yo (con un control) y el cohete con la resistencia... asi de esta manera nos se corre peligro...
> 
> que les parece mi idea?
> 
> un saludo!



mmm, creo que de eso se trata, encender personalmente el Coheton!!
Si lo haces así no le encontraria el chiste. Claro, todo con cuidado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 26, 2009)

jaja.. tambien tienes razon... pero lo que mas me entusiasmaría seria tene qu hacer todo este procedimiento... osea... asemejarse a esos tipos que destruyen edificios gigantes con uncho laburo... y solo apretar un boton...ademas de quedar como el ingenioso de la familia... jaja

saludos!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ta' güeno! Ahora lo veo más claro...
Bueno, te comento que hace un mes o u poco más ya se había planteado algo parecido y creo que se fue a moderación por la cuestión de que se puede usar para fines terroristas o algo así.

Trate de buscar el tema en cuestión y no lo encontre, pues me des-suscribí de el.

Por lo que no recuerdo quién lo había planteado, mmm..(Pensando) No fuiste tu verdad? Como sea, ya tienes el circuito y es sólo de llevarlo a la práctica.

Y lo de victimas lo dije de broma, pero podrían ser una posibilidad...

Click..


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 26, 2009)

yo no recuerdo haber hecho un post sobre esto... la verdad ni me acuerdo...

puedo decir que el invento proximo a realizar esta echo no con fines terroristas sino todo lo contrario... con fines de SEGURIDAD.. para no estar en peligro a la hora de disfrutar de estas pirotecnias teoricamente "pequeñas"... sin terminar en el hospital con quemaduras graves...

para pensarlo...

un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2009)

mas alla de el circuito lo que necsitas saber es:

que potencia requeris en una R=1/4w para que se (encienda)  ???

un puerto usb como dijeron es 5v * 0,5 A = 2,5w .

quema algunas R para ver que efecto hacen, yo lo he realizado, si no es suficiente solo hacen humo, si es demasiada explotan .

para que haga lo que queres debe ser una potencia determinada, entre ciertos margenes.
para lo que queres que es prender cohetes en la calle tendras que salir con una bateria de 12v o de 6v .
asi que movete en funcion de esa bateria.
en dichas circunstancias no necesitas un circuito sino un poco de cable y un pulsador .

y dicho sea de paso si no queres andar destruyendo resistencias , como el cas tuyo, por que no miras alambres resistivos que se ponen al rojo pero NO se destruyen .

en cualquier caso tendras que costar la mecha sobre la R. a usar .

me parece piola eso de disparar los cohetes desde lejos, en las fiestas he visto a cada idiota prender cohetes ......no se si estaban borrachos o no , pero estaban para el premio darwin .

un saludo 

te paso un dibuj con unsistema sencillo para prender cohetes , la llama de el alcohol demora uns segundos en encender al cohete .
si tenes una maderita le haces unos agujeros y ahi pones el palito de las bengalas , que tenga juego.
la smechas quedan sobre el tacho para que la llama d el alcohol le alcance .

en caso de no bengalas sino de cuetes que explotan lo que usabamos era o un poco de cigarrillo o un pedacito de espiral de lso qu eahuyentan a los mosquitos .


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> y dicho sea de paso si no queres andar destruyendo resistencias , como el cas tuyo, por que no miras alambres resistivos que se ponen al rojo pero NO se destruyen .


 
esos alambres donde se consiguen? que caracteristicas debo tener para comprarlos? tenia desde un principio el tema de las resistencias ya que son baratisimas y calculo eficaces (vamos a ver en la prueba que valla a hacer)..

te mando un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2009)

mira esto:
para que vean (en el otro tema de open source d electronica ) que no en todo hace falta saber mucho.
si hace falta saber pensar  y deducir un poco :

me compro una resistencia de estufas de cuarzo, de esas que cuestan 1 dolar.
la resistencia de repuesto.
la que se pone al rojo vivo. 
miren el dibujo y sigan el analisis que es retonto 
pero para variar usa los conceptos de la ley de ohm:

si esta resistencia de alambre tiene una longitud de 50 cm y es para 220v. y circulan por ella 2 amper .
 ENTONCES

si yo la corto por la mitad y a esa mitad le conecto 110v se encendera igual y circulara la misma corriente .

pero si esa resistencia de alambre la corto en 1/20 de su longitud y tomo solo ese pedacito de resistencia de alambre y la alimento con 1/20 de 220v (o sea 11v) 
se encendera igual , pero solo ese pedacito.

asi probanndo y probando veran que :
si la estiran necesitan mas corriente , lo mejor es enrulada como viene asi no disipa con el ambiente.

se empalma al cable con terminales de electricidad, de los que se unen al cable por presion (terminal union ) o a un borne con tornillo.

tambien pueden ver que tipo de resistencias electricas consiguen para 12v o sea en un negocio de repuestos de autos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 26, 2009)

También puedes usar el alambre que tienen las resistencias de alambre, valga la redundancia!

La resistencia de alambre se llama Nicrom y se usa en parrillas electricar o similar a la que usan los calefactores eléctricos, estamos?

En cuanto al alambre de las resistencias que mencioné al principio de éste post, es así: Rompes una resitencia de unos 1.5k ohm a 50watts, dentro de la cual existe una pequeña barra que esta enrredada de un fino alambre, éste alambre una vez conectado a una fuente sirve de resistencia y se calienta tanto que se pone al rojo vivo.

Cortas el tramo que convenga según el voltaje que uses y tienes el efecto esperado.

Las formulas son efectivas para saber cuantos metros necesitas del alambre de acuerdo al voltaje, pero para ello tienes que medir la resistencia del alambre por metro, luego multiplicas la cantidad de metros por el valor de la resistencia que obtiviste al medirla. y así tienes las variables de tu ecuación o formula.

A mi me gusta experimentar, prueba y error, te diviertes tanto!!!

Click..


----------



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2009)

Mira esta web:
http://www.todopetardos.com/piroteca-tp/inflamador-electrico-1/

Es el mas barato que he visto. Para gastar una resistencia prefiero gastar un hilo de lana de acero.

Saludos!


----------



## junior90 (Oct 27, 2009)

Pero so quemas la resistencia para encender el coete Ina vez que lo hiciste purses volver a encender la misma resistencia?o tendrias que cambiarla? Porque no usar esos (Arcos de corriente) que hacen con flaybacks?


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 27, 2009)

me gusto mucho el del video del link de limbo... puede ser otra posibilidad..

pregunto... tan ratas son de no poder gastar en una resistencia?? con lo baratisimas que son? en mi ciudad se consiguen a $0.10 centavosargentinos cada una u no me es un gasto pàra nada...

un saludo!


----------



## junior90 (Oct 27, 2009)

jajajaja no el punto no es no gastar en resistencia (en mi país no son tan baratas a parte de que no se consiguen!) si no el evitar tener que cambiar la resistencia cada vez que se va a encender un cohete. es decir solo colocar el cohete generar el arco que te dará la chispa y listo.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 27, 2009)

pienso yo.. a mi no me es tanto trabajo poner una a cada cohete... otra que no son muchos.. calculale unos 15 en total... osea.. mi idea era ponerle la resistencia a cada una.. u un solo cableado a un lugar.... disparas un cohete... y pones otro...

saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2009)

Bueno, ya veo por dónde se te ocurría usarlo... Acá tenés información y acá un poco más (aunque en ese tema ya publicaste vos, preguntando algo similar...)

Y los ignitores no son tan caros, che... Se venden en las casas de pirotecnia.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2009)

> me gusto mucho el del video del link de limbo... puede ser otra posibilidad..
> 
> pregunto... tan ratas son de no poder gastar en una resistencia?? con lo baratisimas que son? en mi ciudad se consiguen a $0.10 centavosargentinos cada una u no me es un gasto pàra nada...
> 
> un saludo!


Utilizan resistencias tambien. Pon en youtube o en google "Inflamadores", hay muchos resultados.


> (aunque en ese tema ya publicaste vos, preguntando algo similar...)


¿Lo dices por mi no? Al final busque por la red y sorepresa, habia información pero bueno, la experiencia no se ve en internet.
*Edito*: Vale, no lo dices por mi. Lei primero este mensaje y despues el otro tema.


----------



## junior90 (Oct 27, 2009)

Claro yo lo digo por lo de la elegancia y eso,y ademas asi seria mas facil de venderlo a tus vecinos o a cualquier curioso como (Lanza cohetes) o regalarlos como regalos de navidad y te ahorras un buen!Ademas si se puede hacer algo de mejor calidad porque no hacerlo no?


----------



## electrodan (Oct 27, 2009)

Una buena fuente de alambre de Nicrón son esas pistolas de pegamento que venden a un dolar. El problema es que el plástico que desperdicias es una fuente de contaminación (aunque dudo que te importe).


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2009)

las pistolas de glue termico ?? de las barritas ??
que raro, yo desarme muchas y usan como un sandwich , no alambre.
el material resistico es como una goma de borrar, una resistencia hecha con forma de pan y no de alambre.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Una buena fuente de alambre de Nicrón son esas pistolas de pegamento que venden a un dolar. El problema es que el plástico que desperdicias es una fuente de contaminación (aunque dudo que te importe).



Yo iría a reciclar el plastico, me queda de ida a la escuela

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 27, 2009)

Bueno, la verdad nunca desarmé una.


----------



## NTM (Oct 28, 2009)

y porque no ven el mecanismo de un chispero a pila? 
existe pero nunca lo compre aunque es barato


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> las pistolas de glue termico ?? de las barritas ??
> que raro, yo desarme muchas y usan como un sandwich , no alambre.
> el material resistico es como una goma de borrar, una resistencia hecha con forma de pan y no de alambre.


 
Un pan?

Pero como dije antes, igual que una resistencia de alambre (de yeso, de ceramica) estan enrredadas con un fino alambre del calibre de un cabello de "bebe", y está tan enrrollado que casi no se notan las espiras, pero esta ahí.

El asunto de fabricar todo esto puede llevarnos a cometer algunos accidentes. Cuando eso ocurra se estará aplicando la "La ley de Murphy". *¡fuegooo...!*

Click..


----------



## junior90 (Oct 28, 2009)

Insisto.porque no un ignitor?tiene tanto de malo?


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 29, 2009)

Porque yo.. por ejemplo... en mi ciudad.. no se consiguen... no hay casas de pirotecnia...

saludos


----------



## NTM (Oct 30, 2009)

es ilegal
 los comerciantes ambulantes las vendes asi sucede en casi todos lados por ser actefactos explosivos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 30, 2009)

No se en Colombia, Venezuela, España (y creo que ahí sí), Argentina, etc., sin hacer menos ningún lado. Existen leyes que regulan los explosivos y armas. Por lo menos aquí en México si existe una Ley de Armas de fuego y Explosivos, que incluye una Ley Federal contra la delincuancia organizada, misma que preve la fabricación, almacenaje y tráfico de materíal explosivo. Y establece que cualquier persona que tiene en su poder cierta cantidad de ese material puede ser sujeta de proceso penal. Aquellos que se dedican a la fabricación de fuegos artificiales tienen un permiso especial por la Secretaría de la Defensa Nacional (ejercito). Es verdad que se trafica y se vende de manera ilegal. Pero en México, desde hace un par de años, se ha tratado de evitar la venta de pequeños petardos con fines de diversión, debido a los accidentes que se han producido en niños. Seguro que en la red hay fotos de los daños que han sufrido!!
Intenten violar la ley de gravedad tirandose de un edificio!!
Intenten violar la ley de Murphy..!

P.D. Seguro que me gane el mote de aguafiestas... juar, juar, juar... 

Clanck..


----------



## sin7 (Dic 10, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si lo querés hacer así...
> 
> Esto es más simple, tonto, básico y no incluye ninguna sofisticación.
> A fin de cuentas, después de que hacer humo, ¿cuánto puede durar enchufado? o ¿cuánto puede durar la compu prendida?
> ...



bueno a este diseño sustituye el bjt por un scr y tienes un efecto mejorado y al fin y al cabo mas básico.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 24, 2009)

hola gente!!

les comento que estube experimentando con todo esto... y la verdad quede sorprendido con los fabulosos y exelentes resultados que tube...

les comento que estube usando un trafo con rectificador y filtro, largandome 32Volts a 500mA... con una resistencia de 10ohms... con sus terminales con + y - respectivamente... se encendio armando fuego fuego... y muy rapidamente...

un saludo!


----------



## saiwor (Dic 24, 2009)

ya me dio varias ideas para esta naviadad jajajjojojojo ya se lo que hare esta naviadad.....

Felices fiestas.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 24, 2009)

jajaa... ya me imagino... y eso yo ya lo tengo listo para esta nochee... jojo... no es malo para nadie.. que quede aclarado... es una cosa de la que hable unos post atras..
un saludo!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 24, 2009)

Bueno chicos!

Que les parece que pongan un videito (video cortito) del proyecto funcionando??

De ese modo, habrá más de uno interesado en el trabajito. Felicidades mariano22, y procura todas las medidas de seguridad. (extintor a la mano)

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 24, 2009)

No se olviden del infaltable balde de agua!!! Uno nunca sabe

Saludos!!!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 25, 2009)

Más facil y productivo es una lamparita de luces de navidad: rompes su cristal, le colocas la polvora encima y luego lo conectas al interruptor directamente a los +5V (podrias usar una resistencia para limitar a 500mA)


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 25, 2009)

esta muy buena la idea anthony... pero tambien hay que tener paciencia y delicadeza para cuando al romper el cristal no se rompa el ilamento... pero sino... es muy buena idea...

gracias y un saludo


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 22, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> che fernando.. sos ingnitores donde se consiguen?? porque dudo que se consigan en cualquier casa de electronica..
> 
> saludos!!



se usan para coheteria en cualquier casa de modeslimo los encontras son para prender los motores de los cohetes lo lindo es que se pueden prender con 1.5v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2010)

Hace años usábamos las lamparitas de los Cuboflash de fotografía que andaban magníficas y también con una pilita de 1,5 Vcc, aunque creo que ya no existen


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace años usábamos las lamparitas de los Cuboflash...aunque creo que ya no existen


Existir... Existen.

Pero son cosas de colección más bien y supongo que van a ser más caras y difíciles de conseguir  que los ignitores 

Saludos


----------



## Fenix46 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bueno, yo soy un pequeño aficionado a la pirotecnia, y hace un tiempo me armé una consola para realizar pequeños espectáculos en nochevieja.
La consola funciona con 12V y cuenta con 20 salidas.
Los ignitores que utilizo los hago con hilo de nicrom o nanas de acero.
Dejo el esquema y algunas fotos por si a alguien le interesa el tema.































Y aqui un video de su funcionamiento:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=BNq0Ouo1f1k

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 25, 2010)

fenix46 muy buenoo lo tullo! te pediria si puedes mostrarnos paso a paso como hacer los ignitores?? gracias por todo...

un saludo!


----------



## Fenix46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mariano22 gracias por tu opinión.
Bueno pues en respuesta a tu petición aquí tengo un video que tengo de como hago los ignitores/inflamadores.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05cgNjWD2Hs

Un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No comprendo el funcionamiento bién. El interruptor de palanca general es el primero y el de llave el sugundo. Entonces cuando enciendes el primero se enciende el led verde que indica la marcha y el de carga (pasando la corriente a traves de dicha carga). Cuando das a la llave das tensión al disparador. Al darle aumenta la intensidad en el detonador, quemándose y explotando. A su vez se apaga el LED porque anulas la tensión entre sus extremos, pero al volver a apagar la llave se enciende, pero por qué, por donde va la corrriente.
Otra cosa, la tensión de donde viene.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 27, 2010)

Que tal esto

http://stores.ebay.com/e-MadeinCHN_...19QQ_sidZ166232869QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Fenix46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola josefe ese error que tu dices sucede porque al cerrar el interruptor de la salida y al abrir el de la llave quedando el otro cerrado la corriente vuelve por otro sitio y por eso se ilumina el led, pero ese error lo he solucionado poniendo un diodo delante del led de cada salida, de esta forma la corriente ya no tiene por donde volver(esto es debido a que el diodo solo deja pasar corriente en un sentido) aunque el interruptor de la salida este cerrada. No se si me he explicado bien, si no lo entiendes pinto el esquema en rojo de por donde circula la corriente produciendo ese error.

La tensión viene de la batería que utilizo, tiene suficiente amperaje como para calentar el filamento del ignitor.

Un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Con delante te refieres antes del mismo, haciendo pasar la corriente de detonación por él. No se quemaría con esa corriente, ¿es acaso elevada? Otra cosa, ¿por qué interruptores en vez de pulsadores, así ya no pasaría eso y no hubiese costado menos?
De todas formas con una ATX de pc creo que podría funcionar.

Gracias por todo
Josefe17


----------



## masticas (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow he visto el video y segun le entendi dice que 5 volts talvez no es suficiente para prender la resistencia, y por eso usa un temporizador para elevar el voltaje!?!?! eso fue lo que se me hizo raro  jaja


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 30, 2010)

el temporizador por lo que se... es para que se accione la carga luego de 3seg de que se acciona el boton...
Yo conseguí resultados con 24v a 5 amperes con resultados mas que sorprendentes...

un saludo


----------



## Deidara (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola gente.. como estan?
Espero que bien... una vez mas vengo con una consulta...
Necesito que un resistor me explote! jajajaja todo lo contrario a lo que una persona normal querria! Jajaja
Pero si, necesito saber.. que valor de resistencia debería colocar en los bornes de una batería de 9v de las comunes esas que se compran en cualquier lado, para que la resistencia obtenga la mayor temperatura posible... hasta el punto en el que casi se queme... ya que necesito ese calor/fogonazo que puede llegar a entregar el pequeño componente...
Solo seria cuestión, de una vez cerrado el circuito con la resistencia, esperar hasta que obtenga la temperatura máxima... pero el tema es que lo que falta y mucho, es tiempo... 
Así que si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería... 

P/D: Sino entienden bien el punto al que quiero llegar solo haganmelo saber jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2013)

Necesitás ignición de cohetes o algo por el estilo ?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 22, 2013)

raro raro no es... ¿quien de pequeño no jugaba a quemar resistencias o poner al rojo vivo alambritos (al menos por curiosidad)?. Bueno, si lo que necesitas es alcanzar un alta temperatura te recomiendo utilizar una hebra de fibra lavatrastes, la conectas a una pila y en segundos la hebrilla se pondrá al rojo vivo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PD: Lo malo es que tu batería durará muy poco haciendo esto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2013)

Amigo, quieres calcular la resistencia para estropearla?, pues alguien una vez enuncio una ley.... se llamaba algo asi como Don Ohm!.


----------



## malesi (Abr 22, 2013)

Deidara dijo:
			
		

> Nooo que locura las posibles cosas que nombraron... pero DOSMETROS se quedo con la de ganar jajaja
> Es para hacer un ignitor...



Mejor usa hilo nicrom o un mechero de coche te puede servir.

Idea:http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://spatulatzar.com/igniters/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dnicrom%2Bignitor%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1600%26bih%3D787&sa=X&ei=o751UZS7L4zxhQe774DYAw&sqi=2&ved=0CEUQ7gEwAw


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 22, 2013)

El que te dice de la virulana está acertado. Pero usá virulana, no la esponja de acero ( ojo que alli lavan el traste, si leo bien) 
Al amigo Mesa: aquí en Argentina el traste, es el trasero del ser viviente, no se si me explico, no puedo poner la palabra.
En mi época de fotógraqfo aficionaqdo, cuando el flash era de magnesío, se encendía así. Y había algunos que usaban una lamparita de 6 V a la que se le rompía el vidrio.
Todo esto para decirte que una batería de 9 V no puede quemar ninguna resistencia comercial porque es mayor su resistencia interna que cualquier resistencia. Por eso hay que recurrir a elementos que se enciendan rápido. La virulana enciende instantáneamente hasta con una pila de 1,5V. Y si le ponés un fósforo tenés un fuego de unos 2000 grados o mas. Lo difícil será colocar los hilitos en algún soporte. Yo usaba un hilo de cobre muy finito, extraído de un cable, con un par de pilas de 1,5V cuando encendía el cohete con paracaídas de mi hijo cuando era chico. De eso hace tiempo.


----------



## morta (Abr 22, 2013)

me parece que ya había en el foto hilos sobre ignitores para cohetes...

Hay que ser muy heavy y muy jodido para lavarse el traste con virulana!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 22, 2013)

jajajaja problemas técnicos con la interpretación de palabras... pero me refería a la "virulana", no cabe duda que una imagen vale más que mil palabras... la idea del Nicrom me parece mejor


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 22, 2013)

mis amigos, un ignitor sencillo es con un fosforo alambre nicrom, pasado sobre la cabeza del fosforo, como terminales dos cablecitos una cinta aislante y despues resina o poxipol( en argentina), un toque de 12 volts y listo!


----------



## tiago (Abr 23, 2013)

Yo, para explosionar un petardo, cuya masa explosiva es aluminio impalpable, quitaba la mecha de alquitrán e introducia una bombillita tipo lágrima de 4'5 volts con el cristal roto cuidadosamente.
Aplicando 9 Volt, alos bornes, hacía explosión. Si no "atracas" el dispositivo y le das salida por un lado, se convierte en un soplete para iniciar otros artefactos o mechas.
Introduciendo la bombillita en una torunda de algodón impregnada en aluminio atomizado, se convierte en un iniciador para cualquier cosa.

Saludos.


----------

